# WARNING-Tractor Accidents



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

90yo Australian dies in tractor roll-over

An elderly man has died in a tractor roll-over near the Queensland-New South Wales border.
Queensland police were called to an apple orchard at Cottonvale, north of Tenterfield in NSW, last night. 
They found the 90-year-old's body pinned under the back wheel of his tractor about 11:00pm (AEST).
Police say the man had not been seen since the morning.
NSW officers took over the case about 2:00am when it was discovered the orchard was actually across the border.
A report will be prepared for the coroner.








Half Mast:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I was bush hoging the other day around trees that could have easely raked me off my tractor into the path of the brush hog, and got to thinking about a kill switch connected to a lanyard?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Rick, that sounds like a great Idea, not that I like you or anything but I don't know if the budget allows for flowers to the hospital in the USA


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

Sad news, may he RIP.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

It unfortunately does happen alot - farmers go about doing their daily routines and dont think twice - all's it takes is one slip up.....

Rsmith335: Shouldnt be too hard to make some sort of kill switch - snowmobiles and jet ski's have em.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

> Shouldnt be too hard to make some sort of kill switch - snowmobiles and jet ski's have em.


So do pulling tractors.

I need to get a rollbar & seat belt as my first safety equipment. Didn't come w/ them in 1955.


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> It unfortunately does happen alot - farmers go about doing their daily routines and dont think twice - all's it takes is one slip up.....
> 
> Rsmith335: Shouldnt be too hard to make some sort of kill switch - snowmobiles and jet ski's have em.


Might be more challenging on a diesel though?


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

PTPA HOT STOCK TRACTOR



> 17. All tractors must be equipped with a safety kill switch. Diesel tractors must have a working air shutoff.


Air shutoff ... does sound trickier than just an electric switch.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Not sure on a diesel but when I turn the switch off on mine it dies. There is a circuit completed when the switch is turned on. Shouldn't be to big a deal to put a dead man switch in the circuit somewhere.
Something I'm going to look into a little.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Workplace Health and Safety Queensland is investigating a fatal incident that occurred on Tuesday 21 June 2011 at a rural property west of Goondiwindi.

A cotton harvesting contractor died when he was working under the cotton picker in order to remove a stick caught in the plant. 

The contractor was run over by the cotton picker when it rolled after removing the stick.

This alert is a reminder for you and your organisation to consider the effectiveness of your safety management systems in preventing an incident like this from occurring in your workplace.

For information on workplace health and safety visit the Workplace Health and Safety Queensland website at Homepage - Workplace Health and Safety Queensland

Please note: Workplace Health and Safety Queensland cannot comment on the progress of individual investigations. Each workplace incident is different, so the time taken to complete a thorough investigation will vary depending on the circumstances. More complex incidents may take many months to complete. 

Work safe. Home safe.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> It unfortunately does happen alot - farmers go about doing their daily routines and dont think twice - all's it takes is one slip up.....
> 
> Rsmith335: Shouldnt be too hard to make some sort of kill switch - snowmobiles and jet ski's have em.



Yep day to day chores become so routine it kinda causes you to drop your guard. I try to change up routine every once in awhile it keeps you more alert i think.. I would also say a kill switch should be able to be rigged some way on a tractor?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Statistics From Oz*

Here is the latest Safe Work Australia report on Tractor accidents/fatalities


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

A man in his 40s died after falling three metres in a farming accident at Yarrawonga on the Victoria-NSW border yesterday.

WorkSafe Victoria spokesman Michael Birt said the man was standing in a box secured by a forklift attachment to a front-end loader at the time of the accident, which happened at a family farm on Reillys Road about 3.30pm.

‘‘The man has been raised up to unload some fertiliser into a hopper, and was about three metres in the air,’’ Mr Birt said. ‘‘As the front-end loader has reversed the cage has come off the tines of the forklift.’’



WorkSafe Victoria, which is investigating the incident, said the death was the fifth involving a farm-worker in Victoria since July 1 last year.

‘‘(Farming) is historically a high-risk sector,’’ said Mr Birt who urged people to take all safety precautions when working around heavy machinery. ‘‘These incidents hit the local communities very hard,’’ he said.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

What a terrible way to go.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I think it is a stark reminder of our mortality and if I can prevent one accident by pricking peoples conscience by posting these accident information bulletins then I will be happy.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Most newer tractors have a deadmans switch built into the seat,if the driver leaves the seat at all with the tractor in gear, it kills the engine,This is a feature I really like on my JD 'Cause I am consatntly,in and out of the seat and can easily forget to take it out of gear,


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

DanielWilson said:


> PTPA HOT STOCK TRACTOR
> 
> 
> 
> Air shutoff ... does sound trickier than just an electric switch.


You misunderstand what an air shutoff is...whether the air shutoff is manual or tied to the ignition switch...it is the lack of air that stops a diesel...


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> I was bush hoging the other day around trees that could have easely raked me off my tractor into the path of the brush hog, and got to thinking about a kill switch connected to a lanyard?


 They put them on boats and snowmobiles. Called 'Deadman switch'. They have a 'key' that is connected to your belt loop and will pull out if you are 'no longer' in the drivers seat. Maryland requires them on all boats with anything bigger than a trolling motor.
Even that won't save you from 3 out of 4 of the next 'post'.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I lost an uncle to a rollover. (he was crushed by the back wheel) A friend broke his back when the logs he was dragging grabbed a stump and caused the tractor to raise up and fall on it's back. I had a brother-in-law lose a leg to a hay bailer.
I was thrown from the seat and have a scar near my right elbow that reminds me!
Tractors can KILL you right away! No lines, No waiting!
(The seat bracket broke) I was leaning, then I was laying on the ground bleeding. Big surprise! Only took a SECOND!!

It only took a second for my uncle to get under that wheel. It took him about an hour to die. It took my cousin 3 hours to find out why he didn't come for supper.

WHY do I love these machines?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Miaugi said:


> Might be more challenging on a diesel though?


 Cut the power to the pump, it will shut off. Diesels will run till they run out of fuel, period. The injector pump has a 'normally closed' switch that is opened when power is applied. Remove power, no fuel.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Cublover said:


> Cut the power to the pump, it will shut off. Diesels will run till they run out of fuel, period. The injector pump has a 'normally closed' switch that is opened when power is applied. Remove power, no fuel.


Only on newer diesels, Cublover. Most older diesel engines had a manual fuel shutoff, either a separate lever or pull, or by pushing the throttle past low idle. My 1066 has a manual shutoff.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Tuesday 15 November, 2011
The deaths of two farmers in Victoria in less than a week and the hospitalisation of two farm workers with life-threatening injuries has prompted WorkSafe Victoria to issue an urgent call for those working on farms to remain extra vigilant.

Three of the incidents occurred in one week, including one in which a 68-year-old man died when he was run-over by a tractor and slasher he had been repairing.

Two other men working as contractors near Yarram in South Gippsland and Nalinga near Violet Town were also badly hurt when machinery reactivated as blockages were cleared.

The incidents follow the death of a man near Nagambie who was crushed when a hydraulic failure resulted in a slasher coming down on him as he worked to remove tangled wire underneath.

The incidents built on a tragic year which included nine of the state’s 18 work-related deaths happening on farms, according to WorkSafe’s general manager of operations, Lisa Sturzenegger.

“It is only the start of the harvest season and with a bumper crop expected in most regions the dangers often seen in farming will be magnified, particularly if the weather turns and people rush to get crops in,” she said. 

“Arguably, harvest time is the most dangerous time of year. There are a variety of pressures and while we don’t believe most people will try to get crops in ‘at all costs’, they need to understand what can go wrong and prepare for it.”

Things could go wrong for experienced people, according to Sturzenegger, who said that just taking the time to think through the problem could make a life or death difference.

*“Safety is about dealing with the potential risks whether you’ve done the job once or a thousand times. It’s about knowing what can go wrong - such as machinery blockages - and knowing what to do about it – safely,” she said.

“The deaths, and there are too many, are the tip of the iceberg. Many incidents, including so-called ‘near-misses’ might also have killed or permanently injured in slightly different circumstances.”


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

UPDATE: Deere worker hurt in forklift accident has died
UPDATE: Deere worker hurt in forklift accident has died Waterloo Cedar Falls Courier 



Stan J. Delagardelle (COURTESY PHOTO)

WATERLOO, Iowa — A John Deere employee injured in a forklift accident last week has died.

Stan J. Delagardelle, 54, of Cedar Falls, died Saturday at University Hospitals in Iowa City, according to Hagarty-Waychoff-Grarup Funeral Service in Waterloo.

A worker was injured early Tuesday at the company’s Service Parts Operation on Westfield Avenue in Waterloo when he was struck by a forklift while working on third shift, said Deere company spokesman Ken Golden in Moline, Ill.

“Our concern is first and foremost with the employee and his loved ones,” Golden said. “A Deere representative has been at the hospital continuously with the family since the accident.”

According to his obituary, Delagardelle was a supervisor in the Service Parts Operation.

EARLIER STORY

WATERLOO, Iowa —- A John Deere employee remains hospitalized after an accident early Tuesday at the company’s Service Parts Operation on Westfield Avenue in Waterloo, company officials said Friday.

The individual was injured when he was struck by a forklift while working on third shift, Deere company spokesman Ken Golden in Moline, Ill. said.

“Our concern is first and foremost with the employee and his loved ones,” Golden said. “A Deere representative has been at the hospital continuously with the family since the accident.”

Because of privacy concerns, Golden said Deere is not releasing the employee’s name or medical condition.


----------

